# Pet Lions Dangerous?



## Shadow (Mar 26, 2011)

*'Elephant in Living Room' Warns About Exotic Pets*

New Film Explores Growing Problem of Lions, Venomous Snakes, Cougars on the Loose.

Two lion cubs -- Lambert and then Lacey -- filled the hole in Terry Brumfield's heart after the Piketon, Ohio, truck driver was seriously injured in an accident and slipped into a deep depression. 

He bought the exotic cats from a breeder and, at first, they were like cuddly kittens. 

"I pet and hug him," he said of the male that grew to 550 pounds. "He's something special. He roars at night like he's lonesome." 

But by the age of 2, as the lions sexually matured, Brumfield, a burly man with a mane-like beard so scraggy he looked like the lions he so adored, realized he couldn't control them. 

Elephant in the Living Room: Exotic Animals as Pets Pose Increasing Danger in the U.S. - ABC News


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> *'Elephant in Living Room' Warns About Exotic Pets*
> 
> New Film Explores Growing Problem of Lions, Venomous Snakes, Cougars on the Loose.
> 
> ...



If this dude has sex with his lions I'm putting you on ignore.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> *'Elephant in Living Room' Warns About Exotic Pets*
> 
> New Film Explores Growing Problem of Lions, Venomous Snakes, Cougars on the Loose.
> 
> ...




People are fucking retarded.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 26, 2011)

The sad and really stupid thing is that these people can't seem to figure out that trying to keep and tame these wild animals is almost impossible.  Then they either get seiously hurt...or they let them lose in the wild and then they wreck the native environment.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > *'Elephant in Living Room' Warns About Exotic Pets*
> ...



I can't help it if sex sells. 

Gotta give the peeps what they want.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 26, 2011)

If people want to own these kinds of animals, fine.  You need to own the amount of land necessary for your, their's and the general public's safety.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 26, 2011)

A pet lion should be alright as long as you pull it's teeth and take it's claws off.  Your vet should be able to help with that.


----------



## Intense (Mar 26, 2011)

Lion Man


----------



## Intense (Mar 26, 2011)

Part of the Pride by Kevin Richardson the Lion Whisperer


----------



## Sallow (Mar 26, 2011)

I ain't for keeping wild animals as pets..we have plenty of animals that crave human companionship. Dogs and cats make fine pets..and really do love us.

That said:


This always chokes me up..I am fucking sucker for the shaggy dog stories.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2011)

Sallow said:


> I ain't for keeping wild animals as pets..we have plenty of animals that crave human companionship. Dogs and cats make fine pets..and really do love us.



If domestic cats were bigger, they would kill us and eat us.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 26, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I ain't for keeping wild animals as pets..we have plenty of animals that crave human companionship. Dogs and cats make fine pets..and really do love us.
> ...



No they wouldn't. But they might be on the couch more often.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2011)

Sallow said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



They do not have opposable thumbs...which means they can not unlock a door...which means eventually the food would run out...which means they would eat us...if they were big enough...


----------



## Sallow (Mar 26, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Um.

I would eat you if I couldn't get another food source. What's your point.

Actually..I might eat you just for fun. But heck..its my nature.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 26, 2011)

Sallow said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



They will only tolerate you if you feed them. A pig would be happy to eat you if you give them the opportunity.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2011)

Sallow said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




I guess my point is, from a scientific perspective,  cats have never been domesticated. They are only demurely small.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



And?

I have no illusions about animals. You feed them..they like you. Simple as that. Why?

Because I am the exact same way.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 26, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



That's nuts. Domestication is pretty simple. There are things you can kill. There are things that can kill you. My rule is that if you can kill it..you can "Domesticate" it. And if that thing realizes that simple concept..we are all good. If it doesn't..it dies.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2011)

Sallow said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Domestication involves a component of cooperation. Be it horses, dogs, or spouses. Cats do not cooperate. They just want to eat us.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 26, 2011)

i was sitting in my recliner minding my own business...when out of nowhere i am jumped by the 5 lb mudcat....she wraps herself around my arm....bites me a few times.....thumps me with her back nails for a while then jump thru the air and is gone....

5 lbs of thunder....

no large predatory cats are not good pets...they still call you food names....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 26, 2011)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



ever ran out of food feeding a bear?  it aint pretty...and reasoning like this is why people are killed by out little black bears....the wee bears get all pissy when you run out of food and they want more....i have seen a wee bear take out a small building just by pushing on it....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 26, 2011)

Um, what part of_ wild_ animal is escaping folks?  None of them should be allowed as pets.  Period.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 26, 2011)

Wild animals should not be kept as pets.

And owners of wild animals should not be too surprised when they get eaten by their pets.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> [...ever ran out of food feeding a bear?  it aint pretty...and reasoning like this is why people are killed by out little black bears....the wee bears get all pissy when you run out of food and they want more....i have seen a wee bear take out a small building just by pushing on it....



Sometimes the 'bear' is coaching the Alabama football team...


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 26, 2011)

*Pet Lions Dangerous?*

POPPYCOCK!!!!!

Every Christian family should own one!


----------



## rann224 (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with the person that said "People are F'ing retarded"!!


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Wild animals should not be kept as pets.
> 
> And owners of wild animals should not be too surprised when they get eaten by their pets.




Joe Biden hasn't figured this part out yet.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 28, 2011)

*Rare Lion Cubs Saved in War-Torn Somalia*

Their mother was shot and they were driven through a raging civil war, destined to be pets in the Middle East  until Somali authorities intervened to save two lion cubs smuggled aboard a ship in the chaotic country's port.

The two tiny cubs, a brother and sister, are believed to be rare Berbera lions because of their spotted coats. They were confiscated four weeks ago after Mogadishu's port manager reported his suspicions to Bancroft, an organization which is training African Union peacekeepers in the war-ravaged Somali capital.

Rare Lion Cubs Saved in War-Torn Somalia - ABC News


----------



## MikeK (Mar 28, 2011)

Based on everything I've ever read, heard and seen on Animal Planet and in a few movies and documentaries, if you are able to provide a wild animal, e.g., a lion, tiger, etc., with a comfortable, appropriate habitat, and if you feed it regularly and treat it with RESPECT, that is not force it to do tricks or perform as in a circus or a nightclub act, and if you show it affection, the animal will never harm you.  

The problems arise when people think it's okay to keep a lion or a tiger in a cage, which is analogous to keeping a human in a cell.  Sooner or later that animal is going to have enough of that and get really pissed off.


----------



## lifesgood88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Never thought someone would actually be asking if lions are dangerous as pets.  Thought the answer to that would be pretty obvious.  Yeah, they're awesome animals...but they are best left in the wild to roam free.


----------



## waltky (Mar 31, 2011)

Must be...

... Uncle Ferd wanted to get one from a passing circus...

... but Granny wouldn't let him...

... she afraid it'd eat possum.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 1, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Based on everything I've ever read, heard and seen on Animal Planet and in a few movies and documentaries, if you are able to provide a wild animal, e.g., a lion, tiger, etc., with a comfortable, appropriate habitat, and if you feed it regularly and treat it with RESPECT, that is not force it to do tricks or perform as in a circus or a nightclub act, and if you show it affection, the animal will never harm you.
> 
> The problems arise when people think it's okay to keep a lion or a tiger in a cage, which is analogous to keeping a human in a cell.  Sooner or later that animal is going to have enough of that and get really pissed off.




This is silly. 

"..everything I've ever read, heard and seen on Animal Planet and in a few movies and documentaries"

That is the world you live in? Hollywood?

"if you are able to provide a wild animal, e.g., a lion, tiger, etc., with a comfortable, appropriate habitat"

A recliner and a remote would be a more comfortable and appropriate habitat. Wild animals, by definition, are not provided with anything.

"..if you feed it regularly and treat it with RESPECT.."

Don't feed the bears...really....don't.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a pet unicorn who eat's rainbows and farts glitter.

True story!


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 1, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> I have a pet unicorn who eat's rainbows and farts glitter.
> 
> True story!




When you take hime out for a walk, do you have a Secret Service detail?


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 1, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pet unicorn who eat's rainbows and farts glitter.
> ...



No, he isn't a magical Negro, he's a unicorn.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> I have a pet unicorn who eat's rainbows and farts glitter.
> 
> True story!



Liar


----------

